# Cite Europe parking overnight !!!!



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wondered who has parked overnight in Cite Europe car park. Are there many motorhomes there on a nightly basis. Reason i,m asking is the wife is wary of parking here. We are going to France/Spain next thursday & as ferry arrives at 8 pm i thought we could have a meal at Flunch & stay in car park till next morning fresh to travel.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We have stayed in the MH parking several times with other MH's already there on our arrival . 
Once we found ourselves on our own and felt a little venerable so moved to the lorry park for the night. 
James


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Spire 2003

I parked there on two separate occasions a couple of years ago. The first time we arrived in the middle of the night and the second occasion during the evening. 

To be honest we found it a bit noisy, mind you our arrival in the middle of the night probably didn't amuse anybody either. We wouldn't stay there again and regard it as just somewhere to park whilst visiting the various shops.

Sandy


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We stayed 2 weeks ago in the MH park and felt quite safe there were other MH's there, about 7 of us

Regards
John


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've overnighted there many times - never been alone - always felt secure though I must agree I wouldn't be too happy if I were the only one there.

The same rule applies to all stopping places - if you don't feel comfortable - move on.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use it every time. Perfectly safe as there is a Gendarmerie almost next door. Noise is not a problem, certainly no worse than Calais Aire or the Ferry port.
Use it and enjoy it, it is free with excellent access to the motorway network.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

spire2003 said:


> Reason i,m asking is the wife is wary of parking here.


Then don't use it. If it doesn't feel right for one of you then you won't have a comfortable stay regardless of other folks advice..

Pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've looked at the location with a view to spending the night there but chose instead to use the Calais aire.

Why?

Well it's a faceless expanse of tarmac with no character - not the sort of place to start your French trip in our opinion, the only merit is that it's free. We much prefer to stay on the aire or the marina where at least there's an atmosphere, an interesting view and other travelers to chat to. So it costs €7 instead of being free? Not a lot to pay if you're out to enjoy yourself really is it?

As Pete says - if you don't feel comfortable - go somewhere else.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Stayed there last Saturday, about 10 motorhomes there, various nationalities. No problems. Never felt threatened but only do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gravelines aire for us. Free, pleasant, safe, and well worth the 20 minute drive.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Ken on this - we park up at Cite Europe for shopping, but would rather overnight at the Aire at the beach. Sometimes noisly, but better location, and a good restaurant 50 metres away :idea: . We'll be there tomorrow night 8) 7 euros - no problem, but if you get there in the evening and leave in the morning before the man comes round to collect the money you might not have to pay :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We may be there tonight Mike if we dote get lost :lol: setting off in ten minutes to get Ash out of storage then down the A1 for 15:50 ferry :wink:


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Gravelines*

Hi

Like Gerald, we prefer to use the Gravelines Aire, 20 mins "up the road".

We used it twice last month but were lucky to get a spot both times though, probably because (a) it was August and (b) we arrived late afternoon/evening.

Have parked at Cite Europe for shopping, but not overnighted there.

Also used Eurotunnel "foc" this year  courtesy of Tesco Vouchers. Eazy peazy, innit?! 

Have fun!

john


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

zack said:


> Stayed there last Saturday, about 10 motorhomes there, various nationalities. No problems. Never felt threatened but only do what you feel comfortable with.


We also stayed there last Saturday night. We were surprised at how few vans there were - plenty during the day but not many stayed the duration of the night. We would definitely stay there again.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

However would Mike have found us at the Marina without the flag  It drew much attention and still is two sites later. Currently at Honfluer under 24 euros with free wifi and heated pool 8) nice site, might stay 2 nights.

Calais marina


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

we always stay at Gravelines on the way out. Very often on return too.

Never found the time to walk into town though.

Dave p


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave, you should have a walk into town some nice areas to see.People in the restaurants and shops are friendly.Reasonable and helpful Tourist Information Office


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Gravelines Aire*

Could somebody give me the address for the Gravelines Aire please

we are going over on 6th October 22.15 and arrive in France 00.45 Thursday morning

If anybody could suggest somewhere to stay in addition to the aire.

We have to be in Paris for early afternoon on 7th

Thanks


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Sideways86

Think this is the one on the MHF database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

We have stayed several times and it is lovely.

Lorna


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We used a French Passion site before we hopped back over from Calais lad month. Very pretty but a bit in the sticks and 40 minutes from the ferry. Very friendly owner and you park in her orchard but very firm ground. 

I entered it into the database, it is under Broxeele. 

Have a great time wherever you stay.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Calais Aire*

just stayed on way out and back at the Marina at Calais!Now an official Aire(7euro's)20 or 30 other campers and quieter than Sea front one,Good Pizza at Italian restaurant in square by Monument had superb meal on Saturday at "Le Detroit"opposite the Marina.18 euro menu!!Choice of about 6 starters,mains and sweets.with bread and olives,plate of prawns in tomato and garlic sauces as freebie starters.Would highly reccomend.Service very good.


----------

